# Daves 89 GTR



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

hello all. My name is Dave. i am coming to the Nissan crew from the Suby world. My STI was 560WHP, with pretty much everything modified....




























more pictures here....
brewpubeaver/My STI - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


i already have done a few things to the car. had the wheels re balanced, new lugs, battery, and a mild detail. 

The GTR will be dropped off at Audio Intergrations http://www.audiointegrations.net/Home.html on Friday for a full custom install with all of my old sound stuff from the STI. i am adding a new cool head unit since i have to use a single din. decided on a Eclipse unit since i was very happy with there DVD/nav unit. ECLIPSE by Fujitsu Ten




Power:

Mine's Tuned ECU
Fujitsubo Exhaust

Drive Train:

OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch


Suspension: 

Tein Coilovers (Super dooper new coilovers on order)
17x9 Advan Kreuzer Wheels (3 piece)
McGaurd spline drive lug nuts

Intierior:

Nardi MOMO Racing Steering Wheel

Extierior:

Custom paint job R34 Champion Pearl White
Nismo N1 Rear Spoiler
Nismo N1 Hood Spoiler
Nismo N1 Side Skirts


ICE:

Eclipse CD7100
Diamond D9 12" sub in a custom Audio Intergrations set up
Diamond Hex 6.5 components w/ crossovers and silk tweets in the front 
Diamond M6 6.5 components w/ crossovers and aluminum tweets in the rear 
Diamond D6 600x4 channel amp for the speakers 
Diamond D6 1500x1 channel @ 1omn. 
Tsunami 1.2 Farad capacitor 
Tsunami Power block with digital volt meter 
Optima red top battery 

Saftey:

Amerex 2.5 Lb. Dry Chemical Fire Extinguisher 


the day i picked it up










on the way home











Autocrossing at the historic races











lap or two @ PIR











just got the tint done on Thursday..











i have raised the car up about 2 to 2-1/2 inches. the guy i bought it from used it as a show car.


I did not import this car, you can no longer import Skylines to the US. i bought this car from a guy in Seattle.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that car is awesome. one of the cleanest R32's i've seen stateside.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks man.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow props on both man! good to see your coming to the nissan side, but why give up that beast of a sub that u apparently spent time money and effort on ?


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

well ther eare at least 100,000 subarus in the nation, and i figure there are no more than 100 Skylines, and about 40-50 that are acutally register`d as a skyline. 

the GTR is everything my STI was, but better. 

AWD: check
Turbo: check
great track car: check

Bonus`s: Custom paint job, RHD, Very RARE, and it has been a dream of mine to have one.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

WICKED HOT!!


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

here are some pictures of the Audio Intergrations set up, the pictures do not do the install justice. 





















on the way way home from Hot Import Nights i stopped at a cool place i like to take pictures... 























I also installed a ARC Super induction box. really nice peice, and it did make a differance. power is a little smoother, and you can here the turbo`s spool now.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

ARC Super Induction Box












Audio Integrations handy work yet again...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

nice ride, ive gotta put some pics of my car now, i havent got the car yet but it will be here in a couple weeks, i bought an already landed one(im in canada) from edmonton Alberta, and i live in Castlegar BC, i could have bused there and drove the GTR back but i figured why risk it, and have the hassle of doing it when i can get it shipped via train, sure it takes a couple weeks but it allows me time to prepare for her...

you car looks really clean.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks man...


----------



## Tolchock (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice car the sti looks mint as well


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you know since you are just across the border you should check out GTRCanada.com its the canadian forums for skylines, so if you ever looking for parts or people you should join up, lots of info and lots of traffic... some of the members go to the states quite a bit too


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for looking out man. 

yea i deff want to do some up grades


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

there is a ton of stuff on the forums for sale


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Yea, already bought some stuff, lol..


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful, i like


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

OMG....... pure sexxxy!


----------



## SoupGTR (Aug 18, 2007)

White is so awesome on these cars. White and/or Black. Take car of it. Looks awesome.


----------



## Trott (Sep 4, 2007)

Jesus man, she's gorgeous. How much did she cost? Miles? Also, what do you do to be able to afford it?!

Do you work for Audio Integrations? You must really like 'em if you got their banner plastered accross your hood.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

no prob the more the community helps itself the stronger we will be, just like the mopar and ford and chevy guys with out all that support they have shown each other over the years there cars wouldnt have done what they can now do


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

well tryed to fit the BBK on this weekend....













the top hat is to small to fit over the hub, and the mounting points for the brackets is about 3-1/2 inches off.... lol, i tryed. So i am in the works of figureing out what to do.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

So glad i was able to get this issue resolved today. 

Doug at Fairlady motors http://www.fairladymotors.com/main.htm was able to get me 2 working injectors that i need to replace. as well as some new brake pads. 

Dave @ Doctor Injector Doctor Injector hooked me up on all of the injector 0 rings i needed as well as new filters.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Installed my new HID kit today. 












H3 bulbs 6000k 

the 1989 headlights just were not cutting it after my 10k HID`s in the STI. cheezie plastic headlights in the STI... the 6000k bulbs in the GTR glass headlights look amazing, as well as light up the road 100% better....










befor


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

getting dirty













5lbs of tar, oil, grease....












3 hours later, no more elbow grease left due to the clay bar action


----------



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

I want an r32 so bad, but livin in CA makes my life miserable in that sense.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Big Thanks go out to PIA and the whole crew.. 














290WHP
247Wtq

6-7 PSI, timing is backed off due to lack of EM. 

ARC Super induction Box, CBE are the only power mods... Still has a CAT, and all other stock parts. 

not bad for base numbers. After talking with Tim Baily from Surgeline Tuning i have decided that the Hydra will be the path for me. but this is only if they have an aplication for me. As of right now we have only been able to comfirm that they have EM for the 91 and newer... 

I am also picking up a older 3 series BMW as a daily driver in the very near future. thus i will be able to tinker with the GTR over the winter....


----------



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

Good numbers man. the 3 series will treat you well. e30? I have a 5 series, e34 that has served me well as a daily.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

just picked up a new down pipe, so i can get rid of the 1" stock one....




















not bad for 180 bucks shipped from a guy on Fresh Alloy.com

Also waiting on my AEM EMS with wideband, then i will need to pick up a URGO display as well. then i can finally do some data logging, and get a real tune where i am boosting more than 7psi.

Picking up the wheels from the powder coater hopefully 2morow, and i already have some 265x35 all seasons ready just in case i want to take it up the mountain, lol... been driving it all week, and somebody messed up my bumper. dont know if it was a slight fender bender, or if somebody knee`d it really hard... i will take some pictures later.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

welll this weekend i picked up a few things for the GTR, as well as did some wrenching....












Tranny drain plug.... dont think it had been changed in a LONG time.


put the Weds back on, had em powder coated black, turned out really well.










265x35x18 Falkin 512`s handle really well, i was pretty surprised they handle so well for an all season. 

you can also see the front end that is now full of spider cracks, and new paint chips...


Also picked up a AEM EMS, AEM WideBand, and my Apexi down pipe will be here tomorow. going to have it heat treaded A Finish Line Coatings - Ceramic Thermal Barrier Coatings Exhaust Systems Performance Parts Portland they do wonderful stuff. 

picked up the AEM goodies @ RRev Motorsports they were able to get my AEM EMS for over 100 dollars less than any other company could. PROP`s

as well as having 5-6 very nice supras in the parking lots, showroom area..... very nice guys.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

horrible shot, but it is kind of hard to get all of the colors right, where you can see the rims. been to lazy to get the tripod out. 

dropped off the Apexi Down Pipe @ the Heat treaters yesterday, and James welded the 02 bung in no problem, (thanks man).

Also, the Ohlins Coilovers are here in the states, so it shouldnt be too long befor i get em.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

My wonderfull Girl Friend bought me a NRG quick release hub kit for my Birthday. really is pretty nice to have the extra anti theft deturant. as well as placement of the wheel since i tend to put the seat further back than is recomended, but i like to Heel toe everyday, and i have size 13 feet. so it makes it easier to do so. the the extra length is kind of nice.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Some Assembly required, but that is the fun part right.... 































Went with the DFV with differnat spring rates. cant wait to get them on the car.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

Sneak preview of the new engine bay


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

dropped of my new HKS Turbo Extensions off @ Finish Line Coatings - Ceramic Thermal Barrier Coatings Exhaust Systems Performance Parts Portland to have a Jet black Turbo coating on them. will probly heat wrapp them as well.


----------



## Big_Carp (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks incredible.... I LOVE it!


----------



## et.turbo.dude (Jul 2, 2006)

nice looking R32 GTR dude. nice clean and not poxified like some people do!


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

here are some shots of the motor getting a fresh`ning up a bit. 





















































all of this work is being done by Doug and his Crew @ UP Garage Welcome - UP Garage USA


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

AEM EMS
AEM Wideband
Defi Boost, EGT, Oil Temp Fuel Pressure Gauges.
Mine's Tuned ECU



Engine:


Tomei Poncams Type B 260/260
Fujitsubo Cat back Exhaust
Apexi Down pipe 2000* heat coated and heat wrapped.
HKS Tubro Extensions 2000* Heat coated and heat wrapped
ARC Super Induction Box.
ARC Titan Hood Panel
ARC Oil cap
ARC radiator Cap
BNR34 Skyline GT-R Genuine Nissan Rocker Cover Plate 
Custom Powder coated Intake Manifold, Rocker cover, valve covers, Timing belt cover, Front strut bar ends



Drive Train:

Exedy Twin plate clutch
Exedy Light weight Flywheel

Suspension: 

Ohlins DFV Coilovers with Custom spring rates
Cusco Tension Rods
Juran Front and Rear Strut bars
17x9 Advan Kreuzer Evolution Kev's (3 piece)
18x9 WedSport SA70
McGaurd spline drive lug nuts


Interior:

MOMO Racing Steering Wheel
NRG quick release hub
BNR33 Skyline GT-R Genuine Nissan floor mats



Exterior:

Custom paint R34 Champion Pearl White (8 coats of pearl)
Nismo N1 Rear Spoiler
Nismo N1 Hood Spoiler
Nismo N1 Side Skirts
East-Bear Hood Lip Spoiler
35% tint front doors
5% tint rear windows
20% tint rear window


ICE:


Eclipse CD7100 Headunit
Diamond D9 12" sub in a custom Audio Integrations set up
Diamond Hex 6.5 components w/ crossovers and silk tweets in the front 
Diamond M6 6.5 components w/ crossovers and aluminum tweets in the rear 
Diamond D6 600x4 channel amp for the speakers 
Diamond D6 1500x1 channel @ 1omn. 
Tsunami 1.2 Farad capacitor 
Phoenix Gold Terminals
Phoenix Gold Wiring kit 
Optima red top battery 
Audio Integrations Did it all



Safety:
Amerex 2.5 Lb. Dry Chemical Fire Extinguisher x 2



updated mod list


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

My buddy Armin took some great pictures yesterday.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

New fuel pump, Sard Fuel pressure regulator, HKS exhaust and the tuning from Doug @ UP Garage the car will be a very responsive beast on the track. 

i think right now we are at 400whp and 350wtq at the wheels.


a little tease


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

R34 OEM turbos, HKS Exhaust, ARC intake, Tomei pon cams, 600cc injectors, 255lph fuel pump, Sard fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

275x35x18 Hankooks. 

not sure if i like them yet, but i have 30 days to figure that out. 

































I also took the wing off to see what it would look like.... i think the look is growing on me, but i am not 100% yet.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

i agree with ya i like the no wing look


----------

